# Fisher Plow VERY slow going down and will not angle



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, my friends fisher MM1 on his 97 Chevy 1500 will not angle and it goes down very very slow. Probibly about 2 minutes to go down. Once its down it will lift up normally though. So It does have power. I was thinking that it might have something to do with the solinoids mounted on the pump motor. Any ideas?? Any help is appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I have had this happen a few times. Sounds like you have a bad connection in one of the connectors at the grill. Either a build up of ice that is not allowing the plug to seat all the way or a dirty pin or two not making contact. Sometimes all it takes is just to unplug and plug them back in a few times and that is enough to clean the pins off enough to get good contact. I clean mine with electrical contact cleaner and then coat the pins with some dielectric grease.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll check that today and let ya know. I assumed that it was nothing to do with the electrical since it goes up normally. Thanks for the help.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

check the amount of fluid too, if theres too much and no bleeder it may be causing in to go down slowly


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

We changed it at the end of last year and have been using it all this year without touching it. He was plowing a driveway and right before he finished it just started doing this. Which is why I thought something like a solinoid.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I am having this same problem only i can hear the motor as i try to angle left or right and it appears to buckle or bind on something. It only angled left and then i pushed with it for 5 passes and it would slowly angle to the right. About 5 hours later it will only go up and down and it is terribly slow. I cant get the yellow triangle to push down i even took off the bleeder cap and no fluid is squirting out. What else can i do? btw this is a 9ft MC blade i just bought on a used truck.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, when my friend tries to angle it, the motor goes but nothing happens on the plow.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Just going to bump this thread. We don't use the plow, but hes my backup for incase I break down. I just got a gas heater installed in my garage so Tonight or tomorrow night we're going to take a look at it. And I really don't know were to start besides replaceing the coils on the pump motor. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds like the valve block and / or the releif valves are contaminated . Needs to be taken apart cleaned and adjusted. Not that hard just time. Go to Fisher web , mechanics guide for a how too.

Also , have you checked to see if the solinoids are getting energized?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I went through almost the same problem the last snow storm. The plow would not turn left or right but i could hear the motor whine. Eventually the plow was real slow just going up and down.
I took the valves out cleaned them and that didnt fix the problem. Finally i took my plow to the dealer and they fixed the problem. It turned out to be the pickup tube in the fluid reservoir. I guess its a known issue.... the tube can fall off causing the above problems. They replaced the tube and added a clip that is supposed to hold it on better. Fisher covered it under warranty. My plow seems to work fine now but it hasnt snowed much since then either lol.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ticki2;501690 said:


> Sounds like the valve block and / or the releif valves are contaminated . Needs to be taken apart cleaned and adjusted.


 I agree, contamination could be a likely cause as it's really the only thing that can cause it to lower that slow..the quill's don't usually turn on there own. Heck they wont turn when you want them too most of the time.

Go over all the connections/grounds also..especially for the S2 valve as it needs that one to angle left _and_ right.


----------

